# Life Span of White King Pigeons



## fuelhog (Nov 17, 2013)

A male White King started hanging around our property about 13 years ago.
We fed him outdoors, until he showed up dragging a broken wing. A vet
repaired it so well that he can make short flights inside our house, where he
has happily lived ever since. He is a smart, feisty, superb pet! We would
like to know about their lifespans.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

With the special care we give our pets they live a lot longer than in the wild. My birds don't come in the house just out in the loft and have had some live to over 18. Yours being in the house and being well fed and taken care of, I can see it living into it's 20's.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The general lifespan for domestic pigeons is about 15 years but they can live much longer. The oldest one I have heard of was 32 I believe when he passed. He was a war hero and lived through both world wars.


----------

